# Visitor Visa - Security Background



## igag (Jul 26, 2011)

Here is what is my problem.
In the middle of May I applied with my nine-year-old son for the Canadian Visitor visa - single entry.
Our goal is visiting Toronto and a local hockey camp because my son loves ice hockey.
The documentation that I submitted was just fine and I was told the embassy that I was 100% proved why we are going , that no little concern that I will don t return to the country and the problem has arisen because my job in the period 1998-2000 .Thay told me that by a Canadian immigration law section all of which were at that time worked for the government of Serbia and were important in certain positions can not get a visa for Canada. I was on a few interviews where I mainly argued that during that period I was an ordinary office worker with no authority and no position. They told me that I have submitted everything that I requested and I'll get a response in 10 working days. Since then, it took 25 working days and I went to the embassy and there have kindly told me that I have not forgotten and that is pending.
My question is whether the scheduled time and date to the 17th for me August has any influence on the procedure of processing my application. I have already bought tickets, stay organized in Toronto, organized activities on a visit to the camp my child .......
I am fully aware that my file is currently in Canadian Security Intelligence Service
and I know that there probably has a lot of files to process, so when I get in line.
Is there any chance to complain about the procedure somewhere, because I think that I in turn did everything right and that I as an ordinary man completely disempowered.
It is not logical that we do not get any response, so even if it is refused.
It turns out to be 2 years in advance to apply for a Canadian tourist visa and to visit two weeks with my son I have to go through such a process.
I know that the rules as they are, and I can not do anything.
I know it's hard to answer me via mail but please for any advice because here find only a wall and can not get any information.
Greetings from Serbia!


----------



## Jan74 (Jul 18, 2011)

The reason you were banned from entering the country is a rather serious one, as in the minds of the Canadian government, it relates to war crimes (I know, you are gonna say you are not a war criminal...), so if you still want to go, I'd recommend you get expert help from a travel agent in your country. This is not something anyone on a forum can help you with.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Canada is presently undergoing a massive review of war criminals who have illegally entered the country. Anyone applying for a visa from Serbia is going to be very closely scrutinized and, to be honest, while your intent may be true I suspect the Canadian authorities are looking at it with great cynicism and skepticism. I suspect that they will err on the side of safety and refuse you a visa.


----------



## igag (Jul 26, 2011)

Today I got the visa!
:canada:


----------

